# Show Off You're Grow Room



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone

I wanted to start a thread where everyone could post the rooms 
I started this because I have seen some cool rooms so I thought it would be fun and helpful to everyone if all the different rooms were in one thread for the whole community to see instead of arching threw the forum for hours looking for a single room 

If this has been done before I'm sorry I have been looking for a thread like this but have not been able to find one so I'm hopeing this is a first and it catches on and people start to post some pics or bids 

Everyone is welcome to post from the lonly solo closet to the giant forest in the middle of nowhere 


So everyone have fun and post up some good rooms 

Happy farming 
Pedro


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

I started in my closet like many of us probly did 

This is the tent I got a week into my grow with the new light 

This is where me and the girls are 3 Weeks later - today is 3 Weeks-


----------



## gplayerz (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres my grow box in my closet.


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my lil personal tent that does exactly what I need it to do!


----------



## gplayerz (Jan 31, 2012)

what did you use in that tent in order to split it like that? is that how it comes from the maufacturer? I am loving that tent.


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 31, 2012)

That is how it comes. Two sep. tents that you stack or do side by side. However you choose. Cost around $250-$300 bucks usually. 8 inch ducts and it is secret jardin so it is of the best quality too!


----------



## gplayerz (Jan 31, 2012)

nice, might look into that one day if i dont feel like doing any sort of DIY thing.


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the homemade room you got player 

Indipow that tent is one that I was looking at but was a bit out of my price range but I like the setup 


Mine is good for what I need for personal just working on getting the final equiptment in so I can fine tune it


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 31, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I like the homemade room you got player
> 
> Indipow that tent is one that I was looking at but was a bit out of my price range but I like the setup
> 
> ...


I used to have a 5x5 jardin but was too much for my personal use. I sold my 5x5 to buy this one and I have been very happy ever since. If and when you can buy one, DO! They are worth every cent really.


----------



## Fykshun (Jan 31, 2012)

Closet w/ 300w big boy CFLs from Stealth Hydro; no intake; no exhaust; a couple o' round oscillating 8 inchers - not bad if you want to keep a mother in it.




Secret Jardin Pro DR120 II (4'L x 4'W x 6.5'H)
400w MH/HPS digital switchable ballast
6" cooltube with diamond mylar extra wide hood
6" High Output CanFan with rate matched CanFilter
Outside air > Passive intake into lung room (inside)
Passive intake into tent (within lung room)
Inside tent: Filter > cooltube > ducting out of tent > fan hung in lung room (outside of tent) > ducting out of lung room (outside)
2 round oscillators (8") recently replaced with one oscillating tower fan with speed control
One Vortex totally controllable portable heater in the winter

Perfect system temperature/humidity highs and lows with a perfect amount reverse pressure pulling the tent walls in ever so slightly (smell is nonexistent during flower - inside and out). 

Puts out monsters, I tell ya'! Peace.


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a realy good setup you got fykshun
They are some monsters for that size area your running


----------



## pedro420 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm hopeing this thread starts getting some good hits and people start dropping by and showing off there rooms 


So everyone that has stoped by and showed there joy spread the word and hopefully it spreads like wild fire


----------



## Warlock1369 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well my rooms are in my sig. Feel free to stop by. Don't want to upload to many of the same pics.


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the setup you have in the veg room - do you have pics of the flower room

Edit nevermind I just looked farther into thread


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 1, 2012)

Vid is on page 3 and last weeks pics on page 4


----------



## Matchbox (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen a similar thread to this, probably posted in it too  here's my latest mini ScrOG box (putting a 250 or 400w in there in a cool tube not concerned about heat should have it under wraps) and I'll install the ScrOG screen eventually XD



Ignore the sickly plants they're getting replaced when I get the new light!


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I've seen a similar thread to this, probably posted in it too  here's my latest mini ScrOG box (putting a 250 or 400w in there in a cool tube not concerned about heat should have it under wraps) and I'll install the ScrOG screen eventually XD
> 
> View attachment 2032794View attachment 2032792View attachment 2032793
> 
> Ignore the sickly plants they're getting replaced when I get the new light!


Looks good 
They don't realy look that bad if you gave them something with some nitrogen they would green back up


----------



## brownbusta (Feb 1, 2012)

Same closet, condo grows. First pic is soil on left, hydro on right each with 1000W, second pic is a tent with 1000w hydro.

View attachment 2033337View attachment 2033338


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the closet how you got it set up with both sides 

I want to move somewhere with a huge walk in closet and convert the whole thing


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 2, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I like the closet how you got it set up with both sides
> 
> I want to move somewhere with a huge walk in closet and convert the whole thing


i wnat to move to somewhere i can convert a whole bedroom into nothing but 4 600s in hps in a square and a verticle 1000 in mh in a cooltube in the center. with a 4x4 veg tent in the corner or something lit by a 400. yeah. my plan will happen soon enough. lol. muahahahahah


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I hear you there 

I have a grow that I would love to set up I sit and think about it all the time 
I could design a closet walk in closet room ect ect 

I wish I could just get the money and do it somewhere all lagit that would be fukin sweet


----------



## jondamon (Feb 2, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I like the closet how you got it set up with both sides
> 
> I want to move somewhere with a huge walk in closet and convert the whole thing



Something a little smaller than your huge closet idea but a walk in closet none the less. 


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/441212-my-new-closet-re-design.html

Link above is my design thread about building my room. It includes fan positions, extra attic ventilation and setup. 

The link in my sig is the first run with the setup. 

Total cost to redesign my room was around £1400. 




J


----------



## middletownbrown (Feb 2, 2012)

no pics. stop being a cheap skate. Grow lab or sun hut tents run about 250. buy once own for life.


----------



## jondamon (Feb 2, 2012)

middletownbrown said:


> no pics. stop being a cheap skate. Grow lab or sun hut tents run about 250. buy once own for life.



If that comment about pics was aimed at me, I think you better click the link and take a look. 


I hate tents. 





J


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the convenience of tents for where I'm at now but would like to set up a room if I had the money


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 2, 2012)

jondamon said:


> If that comment about pics was aimed at me, I think you better click the link and take a look.
> 
> 
> I hate tents.
> ...


yeah i hate them too. but they are convenient to have if u dont have a ton of free space to get ur build on. also nice if u rent. save u from having to patch and paint drywall later on.


----------



## indipow82 (Feb 2, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I like the convenience of tents for where I'm at now but would like to set up a room if I had the money


I used to hve a 15x15 room filled to the brim, and a 5x5 tent for mommas and vegging. Loved it until it came time to harvest. Now I keep it simple with a 3x3 twin cab and never feel overwhelmed when harvest time comes! Plus I run perpetual now too! Helps a ton.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 2, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> I used to hve a 15x15 room filled to the brim, and a 5x5 tent for mommas and vegging. Loved it until it came time to harvest. Now I keep it simple with a 3x3 twin cab and never feel overwhelmed when harvest time comes! Plus I run perpetual now too! Helps a ton.


im runnig a perpetual too. just now getting ready to harvest my first plant out of it in a few days. im excited. took over a year for me to get set up completely. was trying to grow a bit at the same time so i could stop buying my weed. my perpetual turned into a packed 6x4 box for flower with a 1000hps in an xxxl and a 2x4 tent for veg with a 400mh in it. ran out of room in the veg tent cuz everything was growing so fuckin fast now i have like 25 plants in flower. they are in three different flowering stages.
do u ever have any issues running out of space in veg? shit just gets too big too fast.


----------



## indipow82 (Feb 2, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> im runnig a perpetual too. just now getting ready to harvest my first plant out of it in a few days. im excited. took over a year for me to get set up completely. was trying to grow a bit at the same time so i could stop buying my weed. my perpetual turned into a packed 6x4 box for flower with a 1000hps in an xxxl and a 2x4 tent for veg with a 400mh in it. ran out of room in the veg tent cuz everything was growing so fuckin fast now i have like 25 plants in flower. they are in three different flowering stages.
> do u ever have any issues running out of space in veg? shit just gets too big too fast.


My tent is a double cab so it has a veg tent and a flower tent! I too am about to harvest in the next week or so with my first plant, then the rest follow a week each after! Afghooey, Joes cut Romulan, Italian Chocolate and Qrazy russian. Oh and AK 47 too!


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 2, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> My tent is a double cab so it has a veg tent and a flower tent! I too am about to harvest in the next week or so with my first plant, then the rest follow a week each after! Afghooey, Joes cut Romulan, Italian Chocolate and Qrazy russian. Oh and AK 47 too!


im rockin a few specialty strains from my breeding buddies. lol. about 5 strains total. bangin dankness.  mine r about 3 weeks apart each but its about 3 in the first batch 5 in the second batch and like 7 in the third. lol. along with 9 12/12 from seed. expected males but got nothing but fuckin females. lol. was hoping for some beans.


----------



## gplayerz (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol wheels, i feel you though. One day.


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I feel lonly lol I'm only 3 Weeks into veg from seed I not a wile to go still


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 4, 2012)

let me know what you think


----------



## KcCrion (Feb 4, 2012)

I took stealth to the next level.


----------



## gplayerz (Feb 4, 2012)

lol that is creative. i like.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol The 7UP Machine is seriously wicked KcCrion!! Amazing! Made me burst out laughing when i 1st saw it, but totally genius idea as well man - i love it!


And cool idea for thread - is real interesting seeing other peoples set-ups and provides a few new sources of inspiration certainly - i've seen a few ideas already i'm gonna tweak on mine next time round. 

When i can, i'll try & get pics of my wardrobe secret set-up on here.


----------



## gplayerz (Feb 4, 2012)

RedWhiteBlueGreen said:


> Lol The 7UP Machine is seriously wicked KcCrion!! Amazing! Made me burst out laughing when i 1st saw it, but totally genius idea as well man - i love it!
> 
> 
> And cool idea for thread - is real interesting seeing other peoples set-ups and provides a few new sources of inspiration certainly - i've seen a few ideas already i'm gonna tweak on mine next time round.
> ...


will be here waiting on them pics as well. Happy Growing.


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 4, 2012)

KcCrion said:


> I took stealth to the next level.


 I

seen your set up in anouther thread and realy liked the idea


----------



## codye190 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Jar Man (Feb 4, 2012)

KcCrion said:


> I took stealth to the next level.


Clever and cool idea. But have to wonder why you have the unstealthy power strip and cords most obviously running into the the dispenser slot in front?


----------



## brownbusta (Feb 4, 2012)

Hepmleton... I love your setup man because it looks so professional and organized, yet not overkill. My one concern is that you plants are stretching so much. Is it because the lights don't move up and down or that you don't have a metal halide or cool T5s during veg? Or are you growing 12/12 from seed? It looks like you have PLENTY air circulation to get those lights right down within a foot or two of your plants. What is the air like in there... temps, humidity etc.?


----------



## Jar Man (Feb 4, 2012)

brownbusta said:


> Hepmleton... I love your setup man because it looks so professional and organized, yet not overkill. My one concern is that you plants are stretching so much. Is it because the lights don't move up and down or that you don't have a metal halide or cool T5s during veg? Or are you growing 12/12 from seed? It looks like you have PLENTY air circulation to get those lights right down within a foot or two of your plants. What is the air like in there... temps, humidity etc.?


I agree. Have to admit that for such an organized and professional looking grow those plants just don't look right. Far too spindly, loppy and stretched for veg stage.


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 4, 2012)

the ScrOG Cave. cigar box is a stealth carbon filter.


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 4, 2012)

Brownbusta/ Jarman appreciate the comments. Yeah those plants i had to thrust into flowering after a major mishap with a seed order that took 5 months to arrive and then were not all females like i ordered so i had these in another closet just keeping alive really not much attention was given to them as i was focusing on others but fortunately for me i always have backups somewhere so i restarted with another round of the Kandy Kush which is my new personal favorite i have a journal going of the grow you should check it out they look much much much better now. As far as the room it has been a journey of changes and trying new things to get it to where i have it now which i feel is perfect. I cant get the lights any lower then where i have them because its 2 1000's and they burn the plant if you get to close which is why i am in the process of building a SCROG for the room. i have 2 480 CFM fans pulling outside air in and blowing on the lights then hitting the room. Temps max at about 75 with the lights on and dip to about 62 with the lights off. humidity while the lights are on is about 16% but i have found rises to about 50 with the lights off
its funny for years now i have been using a few Aerogardens to go from seed to veg then into the room you see , and they work really well but i decided i wanted to step it up again so i am putting an addition onto my room where i will veg under a new 8 light T5 with 4 red lights and 4 blue lights with a killer DWC setup i created with the help of my friends at the local hydro store


----------



## gnarlycallus (Feb 4, 2012)

This is my three plant sog before a new strain. It has a cfl veg space and a 150w hps bloom space.


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## pedro420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking good everyone 

Thank you to everyone that has joined in on my lil thread I started the multiple ideas and setups should give great ideas to new growers that wonder upon this thread 

Again thank you all and keep up the good work and spread the word to everyone to drop by and post there rooms


----------



## pagger (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## brownbusta (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice then. I know how it goes when shit goes wrong so thumbs up anyway. I like to keep my 1K watt lamp around 18 inches from the tops as long as the air moving through the tube is cooling the light well enough. It simply penetrates to the lower branches better. Are you concerned about height since the lights are fixed where you have hung them? I'll be sure to check out your journal.


----------



## FootClan (Feb 6, 2012)

Heres a 4x4 Self automated 1K Sealed/Co2/ac/heater/dehumidifyer/ Dedicated 2 fan set up.....


----------



## FootClan (Feb 6, 2012)

And This is my Inside 4x8 Tent grow 2K Open Loop/ One 8" inline for exhaust, passive intake,cooling lights and Co2 air exchange. I also have a 4"inline to help suplement the passive intake with cold winter air from outside through hepa filter....... thats it nothing else beside some small ventalation fans....


----------



## rollonesmokeone (Feb 6, 2012)

my little room :0


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking good footclan 

Rollonesmokeone it's good to see a single plant setup in here 

Wednesday I will post new pics of my tent n setup I have new fans coming so I'm going to arrange differently


----------



## deza (Feb 6, 2012)

Want to see my grow? .. 1st grow actually.. they were vegging in the video but are now flipped to flower as of yesterday.


[video=youtube;rNqko_MBswA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNqko_MBswA[/video]


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking good I like the video idea I mite have to make a video of my tent after I get my new stuff wednesday


----------



## deza (Feb 6, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> Looking good I like the video idea I mite have to make a video of my tent after I get my new stuff wednesday


Thanks; i found it easier to do a video journal than type things up and upload photos etc.. all i have to do is record; once done upload it and post up a link. simple.

and the viewers appreciate! lol.. good for the stoners attention spans lmao.


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 6, 2012)

yeah height is the only restriction i face . building my SCROG now it will be up on the new post hopefully what everyone says is true.


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 6, 2012)

Footclan your setups are awesome . what was that computer program looking thing?


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 6, 2012)

this was my grow room last winter and the first complete grow i ever pulled off. the bottom left plant is a C99 male spraying half a dozen C99 gals, a haze skunk, an LSD and a couple full moons that didn't start flowering until i harvested everything else. i was also starting some 8 miles highs and UFOs including onyx and lemon skunk.


the new spare room i have is smaller and will be crowded, but will have a bunch of improvements including the addition of a 400w sodium, a REAL duct fan, a DIY carbon scrubber and i'll be hanging 3X3 SCROG screens from the 2x4 frames the lights are hanging from now.

right now, i'm just starting plants under shop lights, but i'll take some pics of the full rig when i put it all together in a few weeks. while not a pic of the room, this is what's in it right now with more starters being added and it was actually taken in the room. what's a grow room without plants, right?
View attachment 2042787

oh... i found a couple "action shots" from my room

here's the inner liner i put over my window to try and tame the light leaks the mylar bubble pack insulation i put over it wasn't covering. it's hard to get a light tight seal on spackled walls without using duct tape which will stain the walls. masking tape doesn't stick to the walls worth shit and i learned my lesson about trying to bend the insulation flush using thumbtacks that will break your fingers before letting you tack it up. the cardboard "inner liner" STILL wasn't good enough to stop leakage either. i had to line the edges of this with aluminum foil taped to the wall. next time, i'm going to build a dedicated wood frame that has the leverage to push the insulation firmly against the window, yet be easy to tear down if necessary if the landlord decides to be nosy like my last REALLY ANNOYING one that was constantly making bogus excuses to invade my privacy. right now, i just have the insulation free standing with boxes on each side of the window pushing the sides flush with a couple 2x4s resting on my light frame butted up against it in the middle towards the top. whenever i bump the insulation, you can hear all the foil inside rustle. there's a gap about 1 inch on top now that was only about 1/8" at first, but there's no visible light leakage outside and very little inside during the day.


and here's my humidity dome that's incubating the last beans i dropped in cocoa coir pellets or peat moss for the low viability C99 crosses i harvested too early last year. i'm totally convinced now that the cold in my previous room was what was keeping many of my beans from popping & sprouting. everything takes of like a mofo in a nice warm humidity dome. it was a very worthwhile investment i intend to use every time i drop seeds in the future. it doesn't just boost sprouting rates, it speeds them up too.


i'll get back to you with the grow gear when it's time to start pulling everything out from under the shop lights and warm the big boys up. i'm jealous of those that own their own homes and that can get away with nailing insulation up and building permanent installations and not sweating nosy neighbors that share walls, floors or ceilings in your business.


----------



## jane's phasm (Feb 6, 2012)

he has a programmable logic controller (plc) wired up to control the room. Think super duper environmental controller. The controller takes temp, humidity, water level, light, etc. as inputs, makes decisions according to the logic he programs, and then turns on/off his a/c, dehumidifier, etc. to maintain the absolute ideal conditions. The pc is wired up to the controller so he can monitor conditions, modify the program, etc. Awesome!


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

The PC controlled grow sounds good he must have had a rough time adjusting everything to set up rite

Hazy grapes - can't wait to see what your room turns out like keep us updated as things come along


----------



## deza (Feb 6, 2012)

jane's phasm said:


> he has a programmable logic controller (plc) wired up to control the room. Think super duper environmental controller. The controller takes temp, humidity, water level, light, etc. as inputs, makes decisions according to the logic he programs, and then turns on/off his a/c, dehumidifier, etc. to maintain the absolute ideal conditions. The pc is wired up to the controller so he can monitor conditions, modify the program, etc. Awesome!



Sound like the IPHONE grow room application.. did any of you guys see that shit? were you can control you grow room when your not even at home? 
'voice command' ADJUST LIGHTS, UP 4 INCHES.. AND IT RAISES whilst your at work.. fukn insane! but too complicated!


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 6, 2012)

that one setup reminded me of star trek! "hurry up! re-reroute the phase inducer through the plasma conduit before the feedback loop jargon jargon jargon" LOL



> *Hazy grapes - can't wait to see what your room turns out like keep us updated as things come along*


more interesting to ME than the mechanics of the room are the strains i'll be testing and breeding. plan A is to use a C99 x A11 male and plan B is to use either my C99 BXes or a jack's cleaner 2 male.

if you like getting high, i bet you'd like to try this stuff...
malawi gold, mozambique poison, eldorado, jack's cleaner 2, hazeskunk, thai skunk, sweet thai, thai fantasy, jack, auto jack, amnesia haze, sour cream, sativa trans love, 50% columbian gold, lemon haze, C99xA11, C99 BX, or super cali haze x C99. i'm also testing masterkush for potential IBL shrinkage and a white russian UFO for kicks. SCROG is the only way to go with so many strains. i'm sad that i lost all of my 8 miles high and all but one of my haze skunks with the lone survivor looking mutated. so far, haze skunk is my favorite strain and 8 miles high my second fave, but i'm sure i'll like almost everything just fine except maybe the masterkush & white russian if they're stoney. i'm hoping to get at least 300 grams, but should easily get twice that in theory.

if you really want to follow the grow, i've just started my first grow guide. i'll be posting the setup there too with the ONE pic i really want to take being screens full of connoisseur grade top colas.

while i never ended up growing in it, this is "the growroom that never was" i planned when i started collecting beans a few years ago. it's SO FUCKING HARD finding a place to grow without nosy fuck neighbors up in your sphincter tweakin' over every move you make. speaking of that... here's the 24h closet that piece of shit neighbors i almost went street etiquette on fucked with me over


here it is sprouting


here's the window that fucked my thumb up for a week driving the 100 tacks it took to keep it flush

the new window uses 2 rows of mylar taped to each other the full height of the room

and these are the pics for the grow that never was


the grid shown on the sides in the 3D mockup were going to be vertical SCROGs for the stretchy sativas i started out with like mixed sativa and kali mist. the translucent orange bar on the right was a shelf. i had asshole neighbors there too.


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> that one setup reminded me of star trek! "hurry up! re-reroute the phase inducer through the plasma conduit before the feedback loop jargon jargon jargon" LOL
> 
> while i never ended up growing in it, this is "the growroom that never was" i planned when i started collecting beans a few years ago. it's SO FUCKING HARD finding a place to grow without nosy fuck neighbors up in your sphincter tweakin' over every move you make. speaking of that... here's the 24h closet that piece of shit neighbors i almost went street etiquette on fucked with me over
> View attachment 2042892
> ...


Looks good to me...


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Here's my flower room.


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Grnmn that's a lota posting couldn't you get them all in one 
Looks good tho tell us a lil bout it


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> Grnmn that's a lota posting couldn't you get them all in one
> Looks good tho tell us a lil bout it


I'm not sure, I'm not a forum kind of guy... Sorry if I did it wrong....

Tell me what you want to know and I'll fill you in...


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

No reason to say sry man 

Was just asking it's cool tho it is bumping the thread with new post maby u just helped more people find this to post


----------



## big Boo (Feb 6, 2012)

nice! til someone wants a soda...


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just some basics like 
Temps
Size
Lights
How many girls you run a grow 

Just lil things that help us understand your pics and setup a lil better than just pics


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 6, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> Just some basics like
> Temps
> Size
> Lights
> ...


I've retired, so this is post-dated...

temps ranged between 55f and 80f depending on season. 

perpetual, several ways, did dwc 24 buckets, 156 aero sites in pvc, ran perpetual perlite 32 at a time every two weeks, height ranged from 20'' to 5', ran 3-8kw during the process of trying to find the perfect way to grow. 

We did indicas, we did sativas, but my favorite was a 50/50 hybrid....


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds like a good time it's always good to experament 

That's what I'm working up to just wanna get my moms stable then I'm gonna run a few options


----------



## FootClan (Feb 6, 2012)

jane's phasm said:


> he has a programmable logic controller (plc) wired up to control the room. Think super duper environmental controller. The controller takes temp, humidity, water level, light, etc. as inputs, makes decisions according to the logic he programs, and then turns on/off his a/c, dehumidifier, etc. to maintain the absolute ideal conditions. The pc is wired up to the controller so he can monitor conditions, modify the program, etc. Awesome!


couldnt said it better myself......lol


----------



## Phaeton (Feb 6, 2012)

EDIT: specs on next page.


----------



## hunter21312 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## pedro420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Phaeton - I like the led setup

Got some specs for us so we can get a better idea of all the side info so we can better picture the room

Edit
Hunter - looks good


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 6, 2012)

that truely is awesome never heard of that . how hard was it to setup correctly? price?


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 6, 2012)

is that efficient? do you have a veg room? whats the elec cost for just that room? this is directed to led guy


----------



## hunter21312 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks man


----------



## BenRHx (Feb 6, 2012)

How much did that cost? Did you buy it or make it? That looks like something I want to start with


----------



## New2GrowinNotsmokin (Feb 7, 2012)

indipow82 said:


> View attachment 2031625
> 
> 
> Here is my lil personal tent that does exactly what I need it to do!


I love that setup!! do you think you could send me a link, or tell me where you got that tent? 
this is all i'm working with so far, a little home made light, and some really really good reg. I found some good seeds in. 55 watt clf 2700k 200 watt equiv.


----------



## FootClan (Feb 7, 2012)

HempletonState said:


> that truely is awesome never heard of that . how hard was it to setup correctly? price?


was this responce to my control panel or someone else....lol?


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 7, 2012)

Your control panel


----------



## FootClan (Feb 7, 2012)

HempletonState said:


> that truely is awesome never heard of that . how hard was it to setup correctly? price?



Well The hardest part was building the dang room with all the insulation and drywall and cocing etc etc that took the most work..... The control panel My pops built for me so i didnt have to do anything really.....He got most of the parts for FREE!! He picked them up at his work , just old parts laying around they werent using really......We did have pay for all the censors(temp,Co2 and Humiditiy) and that was pretty pricey really.....The Co2 censor was around 250 i think and same with the Humiditiy censor and the Temp censors where a little cheaper.......I spend alot on the Dehumidiftyer that alone was 300 and then you got the window AC that was 150 and the Wall mounted Heater that was about 70 bucks......So thats just the stuff i needed for a close loop system not counting the fans and lights and Co2 bottle and Selinoid etc etc....... atleast 2grand into this room id say when its all said and done.......


If you where to actually BUY the hardware inside the panel it would cost SOO MUCH it wouldnt be worth it probably...... If anyones interested i could probably get my dad to make another one customsized for your needs......... 2,000 sound like a good price?? Im thinkin we should get a patent for it and sell them to comercial growers.......


----------



## Phaeton (Feb 8, 2012)

The LED's are five each of HGL's 336X-PRO arranged in a five lobe circle, outer diameter is seven feet. 38 square feet of grow area.


The surround is 48 each four foot T8 tubes, 22 of them are Reptisun 10 (10% UVB).
 The balance are 14 Florasun and 12 Reptisun 2.0 (2% UVB).

Also 24 T5's, four of which are ArcadiaD3+ (12% UVB). These gave both myself and a trimmer sunburn.
The balance are 16 Florasun and 4 Redsun.

And dead center I have an actinic HID for all those blue wave lengths the LED does not provide, 404 nm through 440 nm.


Total wattage is 5232 for 137 watts/square foot. This replaced an HID room of 133 watts/square foot. The plants grow more rapidly now. Temps are kept 82-86 days and down to 63 at night.

Sunglasses are outside the door, extras for visitors. Glasses are a must, UVB levels are double a tropic meadow in the summer, note comment on sunburn.
The plants being harvested now were started in the HID room, first complete LED plants are due 03-10-12. Or thereabouts, this room grows somewhat differently than the old room.

This room is based on a year's worth of note taking in a full time test budroom. I spent my whole entire allowance on this room, I sure hope it performs to spec.

Big smile every time I walk in there, it feels good.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 8, 2012)

LEDs are crazy expensive! some day, i'd like to use them at least for supplimental side lighting or growing during the summer & maintaining mothers. i've seen a lot of people frown on them for having lower output than HIDs, but i think if you used enough of them in a SCROG setup, you could get decent results. i've seen at least one grower doing just fine with flourescent tubes in a SCROG setup. i've wanted to go with LEDs ever since they started being used for growing and toyed with the idea of DIY panels, but even then, they're expensive and the high output LEDs use that annoying "direct mount" soldering method that looks like more trouble than it's worth

it's amazing at just how different everyone's setups are from each other. i've seen a bunch of pics of setups that leave me scratching my head just trying to figure out what i'm actually looking at. LOL

the great thing is that weed is pretty forgiving of methods and fairly easy to grow, even in a tiny PC stealth case. you can make it happen with a few dollars in potting soil stealthing in the great outdoors all the way up to spending thousands on state of the art hydropinic rigs and environmental controls indoors.


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Started like this....







After RIU's wealth of knowledge 






I'm still improving...The lighting stays pretty cool with no fan on the light and I will worry about odor control when it is time


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hay RangerJ I have the same hood. Been looking for more but can't find them. It's a nice setup


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea I should have ordered there 600w kit for just a bit more.... I just ordered a 6500k bulb since this came with a 4100k


Thanks a lot warlock....


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043CQQTA/ref=sc_pgp__m_A1XNO5WXRONZJZ_2?ie=UTF8&m=A1XNO5WXRONZJZ&n=&s=&v=glance


These are nice warlock


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got all my hoods already. Just wanted to have the cool tube and a hood. Settled for 2 air hoods an 2 more cool tubes.


----------



## ForumAccount (Feb 8, 2012)

HempletonState said:


> let me know what you think View attachment 2038546View attachment 2038547View attachment 2038548View attachment 2038549View attachment 2038550View attachment 2038551View attachment 2038552


Waste of space, you could cram so much more in that area, and the lights are way too far away from the plants. Other than that it looks pretty tuned in


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 8, 2012)

OK... i got off my lazy ass and took a quick pic of the setup before it's up and running so as not to keep anyone in suspense and maybe give someone ideas for quick setup & teardown on the cheap setups

View attachment 2047506

*WARNING:* the following text was copied and pasted from me sharing this same info in my grow report thread for those of you who get their panties in a bunch over re-reading copied and pasted text and you troll who you are. 

when they're up and running, the ducts will start with a DIY carbon scrubber on the intake feeding one of the lights & then the other into my soler & palau fan probably with a DIY combo muffler & light shield with cool air being drawn in at the bottom using convection.

i'll be hanging the 2 SCROG screens i've started building from the frame holding the lights as well as building flat white reflectors that are flush to the edges of the screens and nearly flush with the lights for maximum reflection and diffusion and hopefully shielding some light leakage.

the spare room is kind of small so i'll have to squeeze past the black wire rack to get to the back side of the screen for watering and managing the SCROG. that's the best tech to use with a mixed strain grow as well as being a pretty good supercropping tech too.

in the background you can see the mylar insulation blocking most light leakage with a cardboard frame with a foil gasket blocking some more leakage behind it. there's boxes on each side of the window there to push the mylar against the wall as well as some freestanding 2x4s in the middle. it's very low tech, but designed to be tore down quickly in an emergency as well as put up in the first place after learning how much of a pain doing it with 100 or so thumbtacks last year. 

this is me talking live again... i hope the mixed lighting combo works well, particularly in the middle, but i intend to spread a couple of the strains, particularly the thai skunks of which i might have as many as 11 to see how they perform under each light and share that info. i ALMOST bought a second sodium that i was going to put on the other side of the halide, but i'm only using 3 foot squares and aiming for max efficiency which should be easy with SCROGging. i KNOW i'll get some good smoke as i've already done it under just the halide, but the sodium is clearly brighter. i've always leaned towards halides in theory for having less infrared and more near UV even if sodiums put out more lumens and i bet heat too. i think the secondary reflectors should really make the most of both lights. the screens are actually 3 feet "long" (sideways), but something like 2 3/4" wide for slightly better coverage between lights and because that's all the space i have

i hope you can easily figure out what's what from the pic. the vertical board on the lower right side is a 3rd bookshelf that was used in my original grow room and will now be used to elevate the fan & point it's exhaust out of the room. it's a little creaky and i didn't want to strain it even more with a second light but it wasn't as bogus as the fake ass might as well been made out of tinfoil garage shelf unit i bought at whoremart that fell apart if you looked at it suspiciously and exploded if you tried to move it. the new wire shelf units kick much ass and aren't going anywhere and were worth $50 a pop even if i couldn't get matching chrome. they aren't as sturdy as REAL restaurant shelf units, but i don't plan on putting a ton of institutional sized canned goods on them.

speaking of heavy duty... i like my heavy duty light lifts. they click like a mofo when raising your lights unlike regular ones and will let your light drop if you're not careful with the release button, but i know they aren't going to be breaking any time soon. 

anyways... thanks for visiting me humble abode & remember to ducka you head on the way out (obscure bugs bunny reference)


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the diy set up hazy 

Are you going to cool the outher hood to


----------



## FrostyLove (Feb 8, 2012)

30X10' foot room with concrete floor, sectioned off 16' for the room, with another 9' to be sectioned off later for more.


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 8, 2012)

FrostyLove said:


> 30X10' foot room with concrete floor, sectioned off 16' for the room, with another 9' to be sectioned off later for more.


I like this setup I wish I could do something like this but ide do it a lil diff but hey we all got our own lil twist on how we do things rite 
But s I'm interested to see it up and running - what's the outher section gonna be 

Edit the s wasn't suposta be there lol


----------



## FrostyLove (Feb 8, 2012)

pedro420: How would you have done it? Or what would you change from mine? This is the first time running it and my first time growing, period, so input and other ideas are always welcome. 

The 9' on the other side will likely be just a different strain. Just didn't have the resources to do it all now.

See it up and running here: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/510099-first-grow-ever-bubba.html
I would be grateful for comments and/or advice.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah... like i said... the ducting will start by going into a carbon scrubber then one light followed by the other. which one is at which end will depend on where the fan ends up when i make a muffler. i'm thinking the carbon scrubber will go to the black rack into the sodium and then the halide before the fan, but i originally planned it the other way. the muffler will end up pushing the fan over the ledge of the wood rack towards the left.

i only have the sodium connected now as i was using it to stimulate flowering in plants i over pruned trying to stimulate branching and fucked up before going back to square one 
& reading up on supercropping methods and deciding to SCROG. you can see the insulation i was using as a reflector & light shield still where i was using it.

i just took the pic to make it easier to visualize what the final setup will look like when i lower the lights. SCROGging sounds good to me as it lets you put your lights lower. i wasn't liking the idea of having to eventually raise everything to get the lights higher for 5 foot tall plants. i'll be using pretty much the same plumbing idea that i originally had in that walk in closet grow that never was only with more space and using SCROG screens. those will have wood frames with "hoop screws" tied off with nylon twine that i'll also be using to hang the frames with. i don't like the idea of working with chicken wire and i'll have tighter spacing than using wire fence along with a net that's easier to work plants into, in theory anyways.


----------



## st0wner (Feb 8, 2012)

hey guys my grow is in my sig. i went through everyones tents and rooms and damn theres some good ones here. bump for the thread lol


----------



## st0wner (Feb 8, 2012)

oh i am subbed btw


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 8, 2012)

st0wner said:


> hey guys my grow is in my sig. i went through everyones tents and rooms and damn theres some good ones here. bump for the thread lol


I just figured it would be good to have different styles in one place for people to look at


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 8, 2012)

FrostyLove said:


> pedro420: How would you have done it? Or what would you change from mine? This is the first time running it and my first time growing, period, so input and other ideas are always welcome.
> 
> The 9' on the other side will likely be just a different strain. Just didn't have the resources to do it all now.
> 
> ...


I would use the small side for mothers and have a long table with clones and t5s covering the clones before they go under mh they when they got big as I wanted ide put them in the outher side that is always 12/12


----------



## WattSaver (Feb 9, 2012)

My rm for the last couple of yrs. I've sectioned off a 4'x11' section of my unconditioned garage. Fresh air is from outdoors and exhaust goes straight out also. 







When it was brand new






My veg box is also my work bench. Basic 4 lamp T8 shop light passive air intake fart fan for the exhaust.
























Even flowered in there once...... yes under 128 watts T8 it can be done






Spent 1 1/2 yrs with an LED run the last few grows under 2 400W CMH bulbs in one hood












Every now and again I have to leave for a wk or more and the girls need water. It's great to have water and a drain in the room


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 9, 2012)

why the eff does rollitup post some people's pics full sized and others postage stamp size?


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

some upload to site, others use an external image control and storage site, like photobucket.com


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 9, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> why the eff does rollitup post some people's pics full sized and others postage stamp size?



It depends on how you post them if you use the from PC it makes them small but if you do it html it makes them bigger you should be able to choose but hey it's all on how you wanna post I guess


----------



## bazookajoe (Feb 9, 2012)

no ladies to put in here just yet.. just built her, workin out the kinks


----------



## dhj2003 (Feb 10, 2012)

My little clone and veggie box.... Lol...


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 10, 2012)

alphawolf.hack said:


> okay this is how it works bcuz this is a very enclosed space its a 5x7x5 jarden tent (the dr 150 on its side to fit in basement i use the window hole to get in) the are i sit in is about 3x3.#1 pic is looking in the door #2 pic from where i sit is my work area directley to my left #3 A close up of blue cheese 4 weeks old #4 to the right of the shelf part of veg area is a wooden box poly lined and 2 13w cfls on top of it is timers and electrical and filter adn exhaust fan blows directly out for 15 min b4 co2 and 12 hours when c02 is off. #5 shows the fan and ducting from filter to outside tent against concrete wall. #6 shows 250w mh in cool tube and veg area underneath extends into wooden box #7 veg area #8 show the other side of cool tube with ducting this goes into another bigger wooden box (4x2x4 top left of box) where it is attached to a filter that scrubs for 18 hours a day this light vents back into the room(room is sealed but its a basement so its okay) also shows water buckets(reg water and compost tea) one is an aero cloner bucket in the back . #9 shows the top left of flower box(4x2x4) ducting from cool tube going to fan/filter and my barneys farm medallion. you can also see the radio and the oscillating fan on the ceiling #10 this is the right side of my flower box co2 tank and timer light timers ect.thats the door too. #11 looking inside flowering box to left at fan/filter #12 x2 400w in cool tubes (behind sunglasses) straight shot of air in and out past these into concrete wall. #12 6 in fan and first cool tube looking in to the right in the flowering box from the out side it directly behind co2 tank. #13 pic of flowering area #14 pic of white widow 3 weeks #15 different widow 2 weeks #16 another pic of flowering area #17 Temp and humidity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted it else where thought i would show it off...


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 10, 2012)

i've done BOTH and the site always resizes on me even though i always post SMALL pics no more than 800 pixels wide.


----------



## Dolci (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment 2051782


----------



## jpill (Feb 11, 2012)

yellow stickies are my friend


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Feb 11, 2012)

thats a monster dolci!


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

just took this pic. i have an eldorado too that just sprouted ready to get bigger living quarters
View attachment 2051958


----------



## HempletonState (Feb 11, 2012)

ForumAccount said:


> Waste of space, you could cram so much more in that area, and the lights are way too far away from the plants. Other than that it looks pretty tuned in


 appreciate and agree i could do more i have done more in the past but i get some serious results from this setup and very content with those results. Also the nutrient line i run is expensive and more buckets and plants also equals alot more dough. I took this pic before i droppped the lights


----------



## phillipchristian (Feb 11, 2012)

KcCrion said:


> I took stealth to the next level.


That's Awesome! Best idea I've seen in a while. Way to go man.


----------



## Frawsti (Feb 11, 2012)

hahahahah


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

i've seen that done before with a steel tube industrial indoor can with the hinged dome lid. people have made steal cabs out of all kinds of stuff. the coolest one i saw looked like cardboard boxes in a closet, but it seemed like too much of a fire hazard even with CFLs

the stealthiest grow i've ever seen was the one i didn't see, but smelled in a field that i gave up trying to find for a pocket of bud because i kept tripping on last year's string tie downs and don't smell directionally. it was right out in the open and is the tech i'd use for an outdoor grow, only i wouldn't grow skunky indicas and only do low odor strains that get you high.


----------



## st0wner (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crltTUiKwAU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

KcCrion said:


> I took stealth to the next level.


That is a awesome idea, that thing could be humming and buzzing all day and nobody would suspect a thing, good job bro, + Like + Rep for ya!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

codye190 said:


> View attachment 2038920View attachment 2038921View attachment 2038926View attachment 2038927


WOW, those 2700K CFL's really make the green stand out in that first pic, I was about to ask how you got her that green and then I remembered that 2700K light makes green's, blues and red's appear brighter and more vivid. Great Job bro, + Like + Rep for ya!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> View attachment 2038940View attachment 2038963View attachment 2038964View attachment 2038970the ScrOG Cave. cigar box is a stealth carbon filter.


Nice looking setup, however I would really consider sanitizing everything before you start you next grow, any fungus, mold, bacteria etc from your last grow can cause serious problems for your next one, just FYI.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

FootClan said:


> Heres a 4x4 Self automated 1K Sealed/Co2/ac/heater/dehumidifyer/ Dedicated 2 fan set up.....


That is a truly nice looking setup, very professional however what is all the electrical stuff in the third pic???? It looks like something out of a nuclear power plant, lol. I mean Ive seen people with setups better than yours and they didn't have anything like that, please explain as I'm very curious.

SORRY FOR POSTING SO MANY TIMES GUYS, I FORGOT I COULD MULTI-QUOTE, OOPS!


----------



## RangerJ (Feb 13, 2012)

View attachment 2057461View attachment 2057462View attachment 2057463


----------



## pedro420 (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That is a truly nice looking setup, very professional however what is all the electrical stuff in the third pic???? It looks like something out of a nuclear power plant, lol. I mean Ive seen people with setups better than yours and they didn't have anything like that, please explain as I'm very curious.
> 
> SORRY FOR POSTING SO MANY TIMES GUYS, I FORGOT I COULD MULTI-QUOTE, OOPS!


I forget where it is on this thread but it is a processor basically that reads the temp humidity ect every second and reports to a PC or laptop he has set up and when it hits sertin numbers he has set it tells the machine what to turn on and off to keep his desired levels


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 13, 2012)

7x8 ft room, will be flowering only once i start up this batch, have to build a veg room now!
1 x 600watt HPS, 1 x 250watt HPS (will upgrade to another 600 soon)
passive fresh air box i made... two interchangeable 1x25x16 inch furnace filters, filter most incoming air of debris/dust/pet hair!
440CFM 6" inline fan w/ old style carbon filter (needs updated)
closet behind the zipper for storage


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

im so throwing my ghetto creation up in here lol


----------



## Approval (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh man you waited too late to flower huh?! They go through a stretch stage at the beginning of the flower cycle.


----------



## jane's phasm (Feb 14, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I forget where it is on this thread but it is a processor basically that reads the temp humidity ect every second and reports to a PC or laptop he has set up and when it hits sertin numbers he has set it tells the machine what to turn on and off to keep his desired levels


Programmable Logic Controller (PLC)


----------



## jpill (Feb 14, 2012)

ShLUbY said:


> View attachment 2057851View attachment 2057852View attachment 2057853View attachment 2057850
> 
> 7x8 ft room, will be flowering only once i start up this batch, have to build a veg room now!
> 1 x 600watt HPS, 1 x 250watt HPS (will upgrade to another 600 soon)
> ...



Man you need to stop fucking around and put (2) 1,000 watt lights in that room. They will fit easily just get smaller hoods. !


----------



## Homegrowncronic (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's my 16x16 VEG ROOM, sealed and using CHHC-4 for environmental control. For HID lighting I'm using 6 x 1k Lumiteks w/ parabolic reflectors. Got the can-filter 100 w/ 8" can fan to keep the air fresh and moving, along with 4 x 18" wall mount oscillating fans. Also have 3 x 60 pint dehumidifiers to keep the humidity in check. Running CO2 @850 ppm. And as you can see I love bamboo sticks..happy growing!

As far as genetics go I'm running the following in this room:

-Green Crack (real deal cut from cecil b, ripe @49 days)
-Strawberry Cough (kushman cut)
-Purple Kush (original cut, doesn't turn purple)
-True ECSD (great vigor, awesome smell, ripe @77 days)
-White Russian (super white, super dense pheno from a buddy of mine)
-Headmaster OG (this one is the cats ass)

LEFT BANK


RIGHT BANK


----------



## Warlock1369 (Feb 14, 2012)

My god homegrown. I am so jellus


----------



## 420forme (Feb 14, 2012)

Hell yeah, sweet room! And that's just your veg. setup? Damn, can't wait to see the flower room.


----------



## FootClan (Feb 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> That is a truly nice looking setup, very professional however what is all the electrical stuff in the third pic???? It looks like something out of a nuclear power plant, lol. I mean Ive seen people with setups better than yours and they didn't have anything like that, please explain as I'm very curious.
> 
> SORRY FOR POSTING SO MANY TIMES GUYS, I FORGOT I COULD MULTI-QUOTE, OOPS!


this should explain everything about the panel you could possibly want to know about.......

[h=2]




[/h]The control system is based on an industrial PLC (programmable logic controller) called momentum. made by Schneider Electric (Modicon for those interested). The unit runs on 24VDC so a power supply is needed. It has 8 discrete inputs and 8 discrete outputs. The analog module has 8 analog inputs and each point is configurable for 0-10 VDC or 4-20mA as required. The outputs have interposing relays as the controllers typically can not handle the currents used in your application. I used one of the software platforms available from Schneider called " proworks". It utilizes a programming style known as LL984 or simply "ladder logic.". It is fairly easy to navigate if you have any industrial programming experience. Novices will find the help files sketchy. This controller, once programmed, is a stand alone system and the unit has a backup battery to retain the program if powered down. It does not have ANY human machine interface. I am using an old home computer as the HMI. It communicates with the PLC via ethernet. The application is generically referred to as SCADA (supervisory control and data acquisition). It is a free demo package from Inductive Automation called "Ignition" It is Java based and runs as a webpage. I run it under Firefox. The problem is this demo runs for 2 hours max and then shuts down and must be restarted. Keep in mind that the controller runs continuously without the need of the HMI. The licensed version is pricey ( last I checked it is over 15000.00) yes , really! The programming was tough for me as I had no experience with Java. The program utilizes an SQL database as its backbone. It has almost unlimited potential to build your own graphics or pick from the included library. the trend screens are invaluable for tuning the system and if I used an inexpensive commercially available HMI package, i would have to do without trend analysis. The advantage in using scada is that most computers with 10-100 NIC cards are ready to go with no modification required. You can share this with every one with a request that they please share thier designs with me. I might pick up a few pointers that way.​


----------



## SFguy (Feb 15, 2012)

bump for the pump



pump & bucket such a time saver, need to be discreet, put it all in once its empty and close a lid on it 
room shot 1k on a 6 ft rail MH bulb, and 2x600's with HPS bulbs
woooo hooo no more hand watering =0


----------



## Homegrowncronic (Feb 15, 2012)

420forme said:


> Hell yeah, sweet room! And that's just your veg. setup? Damn, can't wait to see the flower room.


Thanks 420..that room was a partial veg/flower room before I recently built the new flower room that is 16x24 9k..I'm fortunate and have a large garage to do all my growing so I was able to add the new flower room right on to the 16x16. I will post pics of the flower room once I get these girls in there..there is also 2 8x8 rooms in the garage that are connected to the veg/new flower..one is an existing control room..and the other one will be a clone/working area with counter tops and that. I still have to finish that room, ive been working on a new project recently so time has been an issue..I plan on doing a full log on the build out of the new project along with journals of my existing rooms. It's been a long while since ive been on the forums, especially riu so I have a lot to share...specs on that new op are 24x32x10 space..16x16 9k veg, 16x24 15k flower, fully equipped with control/clone/mother/drying rooms..im in a med state so its about keeping the numbers friendly and the ladies large..equipment has been purchased, and framing and electrical is mostly complete so I will start a log here in the next few days with lots of pics..sorry for the long ass response, hope it all makes sense lol..



Warlock1369 said:


> My god homegrown. I am so jellus


Thanks warlock..if it weren't for some very generous and hard working people none of this would ever be possible


----------



## jane's phasm (Feb 15, 2012)

FootClan said:


> this should explain everything about the panel you could possibly want to know about.......
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work for a small op. Sero Systems has a starter package for their controllers running around $299. I believe that included pretty much everything needed to get up and running. They sell a whole range of accessories as well as well to suit your grow method. Oh yeah, they have an iPhone app too!


----------



## skunkish (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## drolove (Feb 16, 2012)

400 watt HID 4' x 2' x 5' tent

4 white widow fem.

all fox farm products


----------



## FootClan (Feb 16, 2012)

jane's phasm said:


> That's a lot of work for a small op. Sero Systems has a starter package for their controllers running around $299. I believe that included pretty much everything needed to get up and running. They sell a whole range of accessories as well as well to suit your grow method. Oh yeah, they have an iPhone app too!


sounds cool.......didnt spend any money on the control box was built FREE and got hardware FREE too.....Only thing that cost money was the censors that i had to buy because that was one thing we couldnt make...


----------



## axionjaxson (Feb 16, 2012)

View attachment 2062802miracle grow and dyna gro , doin it big ........lol just kidding about doin it big , but yah miracle grow soil , miracle grow perlite , and dyna gro foliage pro , been in flower for 4 days now.


----------



## jane's phasm (Feb 16, 2012)

FootClan said:


> sounds cool.......didnt spend any money on the control box was built FREE and got hardware FREE too.....Only thing that cost money was the censors that i had to buy because that was one thing we couldnt make...



So what exactly do you have to program in Java.. the webapp?


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 16, 2012)

jpill said:


> Man you need to stop fucking around and put (2) 1,000 watt lights in that room. They will fit easily just get smaller hoods. !



haha tell me about it! im on a budget til i get this harvest down... i was growing for a long time learning the ropes... finally got my card, gettin more serious about it... 

i acquired some mites from a buddy on my last grow (harvested oct 2011)  and took a break from cultivating for a while cause it really pissed me off after 3 yrs of doing it and not having mites ever i take in 2 clones from a rookie and they spread... i know rookie mistake well im a better grower for it now.

i was growing in a small space (hidden cellar) and decided to get on the ball and build a new room, So after over a month of building and planning the above pictures of what I posted were the result and I put the equipment I already had in it to get the first crop going. When I harvest this crop in a couple months I'm going to be doing some changes (lights and whatever else) other than that how does she look  i know im much happier for it... it's so much more convenient!!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 16, 2012)

Homegrowncronic said:


> Here's my 16x16 VEG ROOM, sealed and using CHHC-4 for environmental control. For HID lighting I'm using 6 x 1k Lumiteks w/ parabolic reflectors. Got the can-filter 100 w/ 8" can fan to keep the air fresh and moving, along with 4 x 18" wall mount oscillating fans. Also have 3 x 60 pint dehumidifiers to keep the humidity in check. Running CO2 @850 ppm. And as you can see I love bamboo sticks..happy growing!
> 
> As far as genetics go I'm running the following in this room:
> 
> ...




this is beautiful!!!!!!!!! nicely done... I LOVE the strawberry cough, green crack, and have been wanting the white russian


----------



## dazedddNconfuseddd (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice box, I've got one extremely similar. What size lights are you using? I've got 2-27W 5000k CFLs and a 65W 6500k CFL. My box is roughly the same size maybe a little bigger. This is my first grow and I'm not sure if thats enough Wattage/lumens for my plants.


----------



## berrykid (Feb 16, 2012)

i been trying to find out how to do this with the water holes wat type of pump and fitting do i need nice m8 +rep


----------



## jpill (Feb 19, 2012)

ShLUbY said:


> haha tell me about it! im on a budget til i get this harvest down... i was growing for a long time learning the ropes... finally got my card, gettin more serious about it...
> 
> i acquired some mites from a buddy on my last grow (harvested oct 2011)  and took a break from cultivating for a while cause it really pissed me off after 3 yrs of doing it and not having mites ever i take in 2 clones from a rookie and they spread... i know rookie mistake well im a better grower for it now.
> 
> i was growing in a small space (hidden cellar) and decided to get on the ball and build a new room, So after over a month of building and planning the above pictures of what I posted were the result and I put the equipment I already had in it to get the first crop going. When I harvest this crop in a couple months I'm going to be doing some changes (lights and whatever else) other than that how does she look  i know im much happier for it... it's so much more convenient!!!



Your room looks good man. Reminds me of a room I did back in 2010 when I was just a beginner. Your keeping it simple and clean. I would tell throw more lights in there, either 600 watts or 1,000 watts you as soon as you can. Your going to have to deal with a lot more heat so get ready for it. I would even put a co2 gen. in there, fuck it right ?! keep it up man . !!


----------



## FrostyLove (Feb 20, 2012)

pedro420 said:


> I would use the small side for mothers and have a long table with clones and t5s covering the clones before they go under mh they when they got big as I wanted ide put them in the outher side that is always 12/12


That is to be in the spare bedroom haha.


----------



## berkman858 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is my new grow tent. 5 x 5, first grow in 10 years. Wish me luck.


----------



## axionjaxson (Mar 18, 2012)

sweet......


----------



## BIG KUSH DADDY (Mar 18, 2012)

THats off the hook Bro!!!!


----------



## Reloader (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my tent 7x7x7 that I have set-up in a spare bedroom. Right now I am running 2 600 hps with 8'inch cooling, and a huge 8' filter with a hydrofarm 750 cfm fan. For intake I am using a '6 430 cfm hydrofarm fan that is ducted to a window bringing fresh outside air inside my tent. All my fans are on speed controls so I can keep lights on temps at an optimum 73 degrees. Right now I have some LSD at about 33 days into flower.


----------



## wheels619 (Mar 21, 2012)

Reloader said:


> Here is my tent 7x7x7 that I have set-up in a spare bedroom. Right now I am running 2 600 hps with 8'inch cooling, and a huge 8' filter with a hydrofarm 750 cfm fan. For intake I am using a '6 430 cfm hydrofarm fan that is ducted to a window bringing fresh outside air inside my tent. All my fans are on speed controls so I can keep lights on temps at an optimum 73 degrees. Right now I have some LSD at about 33 days into flower.


that shit is pimpin. want to do the same thing. will 4 600s fit in it with aircooled hoods?


----------



## Reloader (Mar 21, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> that shit is pimpin. want to do the same thing. will 4 600s fit in it with aircooled hoods?


Thanks, Yea, I could fit 4 and I would do it, but under my state medical program, I am only allowed to have 4 plants flowering at a time so no need for more then 2 hoods.


----------



## Reloader (Apr 5, 2012)

Bump, I like checking out other peoples set up, must be more?


----------



## pedro420 (Apr 8, 2012)

So I figured it would be fun to do s egg hunt in the gardens for an Easter celebration 

Hide eggs in the garden and take photos or videos and see if people can find them you gotta make sure you hide them good don't wanting to be to easy for everyone 

This should be interesting to see how people hide them 


Happy Easter everyone 
Pedro

I will post up some pics later with some hidden eggs 
You never know the Easter bunny might stop by ..... Lol


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a spare bedroom, and using the closet for my grow.Might just use the room for 2200w when I get better at growing???????

Closet space is 6'L x 3'w x 8'H, 1000w setup, 6'' air cooled hood, 6'' inline fan, 20'' fan, 2 timers.Temp 75f, humidity *45

Growing Granddaddy kush, and Skunk.6 weeks in.


----------



## The Growery (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's some pics of my clone room, flower room and drying cab. the drying cab and flower room are connected to a scrubbed exhaust for stealth. Running 2000w of HPS goodness.


----------



## deepwinter (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey i have a large attic so i decided to build a grow room its about 7ft x 8ft, i basically used 2x1.5 inch timber with mylar for the inside, and i had 2 rolls of foam underlay that is used for putting under hardwood floors. 

so i used that on the outside of the timbers. for insulation etc.

This is only a fraction of the space i have up there (the Attic is fooking massive really high aswell) but i couldn't afford to build anything bigger for now.
But hopefully when i get a bit more cash i will build another room, so i have one for Veg and one for Flowering.

Im using a 600watt MH i have a HPS ready to go for flowering. i know its over kill for 4 plants but i planed to have more, and i initially planted 10 seeds but made a total balls up of it, and only ended up with 4 seedlings, was totally my mistake though. But i learned Allot from it.

The Smaller of the 2 plants is Super silver Haze and the other 2 are Big Bud xxl
I have another 5 liberty haze that i just planted from seed a couple of days ago.

So far so good, the plants look healthy there about 1 month old atm.

1. Question i would like to ask you guys is should i prune these plants or is it to early to that, if i should prune, where should i cut.

I'd appreciate any tips or advice on that or any comments in general about my setup.


----------



## clobbersaurus (Apr 8, 2012)

deepwinter said:


> ...
> 1. Question i would like to ask you guys is should i prune these plants or is it to early to that, if i should prune, where should i cut.
> 
> I'd appreciate any tips or advice on that or any comments in general about my setup.
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 8, 2012)

My first grow. Grown with Miricle Grow ( I know it sucks, got some Fox Farm coming in the mail) and Alaskan Fish Emullsion.

5HX3WX1.5D feet 
250 watt MH/ HPS bulbs


----------



## deepwinter (Apr 9, 2012)

clobbersaurus said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


Thanks clobber, i have topped the 2 big buds, but i was sure if i should top the super silver haze, 
But i think ill give it a shot


----------



## alotapot (Apr 9, 2012)

Before I split into two rooms, each room has 12 plants under 6 k light.... 4000 watts HPS, 2000 watts MH

Plants are auto fed in coco "hempy" buckets cw drains 

alp


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 9, 2012)

That would be nice to have.


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 9, 2012)

what's the size of that room?


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 9, 2012)

What is up with the plant in the middle? How come its so much smaller?


----------



## michael9 (Apr 10, 2012)

perfect setup!when i build one this will be my blueprint if ya don't mind


----------



## alotapot (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments folks  This room is about 13ft X 18 (thats roughly what I'm using anyhow...) my other room is 12 ft X 16ft. The little one in the middle of the room was just residing there until I had my veg facility ready to populate. This has been the BEST grow I've had to date... and believe me.. I've had a few. This grow could be better tho... my clones had a bad start, having been held in "stasis" for a couple of months in my cold little shed in the back yard. When I harvest this garden I'm going to make some modifications to my buckets. I predict BIG things in the future 

alp


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 10, 2012)

Homegrowncronic said:


> Here's my 16x16 VEG ROOM, sealed and using CHHC-4 for environmental control. For HID lighting I'm using 6 x 1k Lumiteks w/ parabolic reflectors. Got the can-filter 100 w/ 8" can fan to keep the air fresh and moving, along with 4 x 18" wall mount oscillating fans. Also have 3 x 60 pint dehumidifiers to keep the humidity in check. Running CO2 @850 ppm. And as you can see I love bamboo sticks..happy growing!
> 
> As far as genetics go I'm running the following in this room:
> 
> ...


This is how I want my setup. I just cant find the electric in an apt to do it this way. I have so much expensive equipment just collecting dust because I cant use it. I didnt get the all inclusive controller CHHC-1 like you did. I got the CPPM-1 and the EVC-2 which work together. I was afraid of popping the breaker on the CHHC-1 so I figured the extra maoney was worth it just in case. I also got two PXM-1 power expanders thank God because Ive needed them. I have the VCG-6 Propane CO2 Generator for the CPPM-1 controller but its just sitting around. I cant seal the room off. One day I will get back to growing the way I used too. Just like you.


----------



## alotapot (Apr 10, 2012)

FootClan said:


> this should explain everything about the panel you could possibly want to know about.......
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Very well written my friend! I have a plc I bought off of ebay a few years ago for this very same purpose! The trouble back then was there simply wasn't a decent selection of sensors (or at least I couldn't find them back then). I've changed my gardening style since then... so don't have the same uses I once had for a plc controlled garden... but maybe I still have a couple of things it can do for me...

alp


----------



## R.C. COLA (Apr 10, 2012)

Was wondering what the height of Berkman858 grow tent? Whats the brand? Some nice grow rooms out there.


----------



## jizzle325 (Apr 18, 2013)

indipow82 said:


> View attachment 2031625
> 
> 
> Here is my lil personal tent that does exactly what I need it to do!



Dudes thats exactly what i was aiming for. Its gonna be baaddaasss


----------



## ctoomuch (Apr 23, 2013)

My garage is a work in progress, but here it is. In the grow area there are four, 1000w raptor hoods with 8" vents. They are connected to 220v receptacles in the ceiling.  I used the cords that came with them to connect the ballasts to the receptacles and made my own for the hoods. The ballasts are controlled with a pool timer  that turns all the ballasts on at the same time. There are a bank of 220v receptacles  connected to it that the ballasts plug into. The walls and ceiling are insulated and drywalled, I'm going to cover them with permaflect. Originally I was going to put the Ebb 'n Grow controller next to the res, but I decided to put it in the grow area and ran PVC through the wall for fill and drain lines. It's a work in progress but I think I have a good start. What do you think?


----------



## ctoomuch (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be adding a CO2 generator, AC, and dehumidifier before sealing the room the rest of the way. I still need 1 hood and 3 ballasts so I have a lot of money to spend that I don't have right now.


----------



## WeeGogs (Apr 25, 2013)

well I can show you my Barneys Farm LSD plants in a new secret grow room if that is ok. so here are a couple of pictures. a couple of pics with lights out, lights starting, and lights on. they are on day 23 of flowering there are 33 plants in total, this is the very first grow in this room in canna pro soil and I will be changing to hydro ebb and flow with bubblers once I have fully tweaked the room I am using ionic grow and bloom with canna boost at ph 6.5 and ec with gradual changes 0.30 then 0.70 then 1.20 then 1.50 once at 2.00 and now a steady 1.85 with 30ml canna boost per 10 litre of water I will be adding canna pk 13/14 next week plenty of air exchange with 3 x 600w dual specrum air cooled lamps and 3 x 600w dual spectrum non air cooled with temps a steady 25c at base of plant and 30c between lamps and plant canopy.


----------

